# SHENZHEN | Jiuyue Square Project | 250m | 163m | U/C



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

The project is located in Guangming District next to Science Park Station of Metro Line 6. It's U/C on gaoloumi but they didn't post site pictures











https://www.toutiao.com/article/7146121997955940899/?app=news_article&timestamp=1663841079&use_new_style=1&req_id=202209221804380101351730921702B900&group_id=7146121997955940899&wxshare_count=1&tt_from=weixin&utm_source=weixin&utm_medium=toutiao_android&utm_campaign=client_share&share_token=64f088cf-787f-40aa-8be0-52e1d55e2e09&source=m_redirect


Location (pretty far away)









google earth location (should be correct although the rendering shows some water which I don't see in the map): Google Earth


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Google Earth image from 08/22


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

SHENZHEN | Guangming District Transportation Hub | +200m...


Architect: Foster & Partners https://www.archdaily.com/951836/foster-plus-partners-wins-competition-to-design-guangming-hub-a-new-transport-oriented-development-in-china https://www.building.co.uk/news/foster-and-partners-wins-competition-to-design-futuristic-china-transport-hub/5109152.article...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Same plot?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ No, different plot


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Oh great


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

A gaoloumi user claims the main tower is 220m, unsurprisingly without providing sources






























提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------

